# Day Three



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bailey is so sweet and so smart and *so* cute, you're going to have to stop me. He's already catching on to wee wee pad=pee (or dinner table). He has a very healthy appetite. Best of all, so far, I had to run out for a little bit and put him in the crate. I told him what a good boy he was a how much I love him and he didn't even whimper. When I came back he waited for me to open it before he made a sound.

Do I sound proud? I am! And he's learning to go upstairs.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

How cute!!!!! So happy for you that Bailey is doing so well and what a cutie. Please keep the photos coming and we want to hear more of his antics.:biggrin1:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Geri-
What a sweetheart! I also love your new avatar


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Geri, Baily is a doll. How are he and Milo doing?


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness he is perfect. Awwww. You must be on cloud nine.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like he settling down well.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri, you just keep going on and on about him and I have no deisre to stop you! :ear: He is awesum!! I'm living vicariously through your grand adventure, so don't you stop sharing for one minute!! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, so glad it's going well. Hope you got some sleep. He is precious.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri he is so cute! Great to read he is doing well and you are so pleased! That's fabulous!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Bailey is so cute, I am so happy he is doing so well! Love the pictures!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Geri, you just keep going on and on about him and I have no deisre to stop you! :ear: He is awesum!!
> 
> I agree completely.
> 
> ...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the little white tip on his tail


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Geri, Baily is a doll. How are he and Milo doing?


Bailey loves Milo and is all over him. Milo just started playing with him today but he's playing a little rough and I'm nervous that he'll accidentally hurt Bailey.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm thinking I won't get tired of Bailey pictures just like I'll never get tired of Milo pictures! I bet Milo won't hurt Bailey...he might let him know when he's had enough, but I don't think he'll hurt him.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Bailey loves Milo and is all over him. Milo just started playing with him today but he's playing a little rough and I'm nervous that he'll accidentally hurt Bailey.


Bailey is a DOLL! I was worried too, that Lincoln was being too rough with Scout in the beginning. Now I know that it was SCOUT that was too rough with Lincoln and Lincoln was just trying to match his energy level!

Once I even thought Lincoln was dragging Scout across the hardwood floor ....but then when I checked, it was Scout that had clamped onto Lincoln's ear hair with his mouth and just wouldn't let go...Lincoln was trying to get away! ound:

Photos, more photos! I love Bailey's coloring!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I too love Bailey's coloring and you just keep going on and on about him. Not sure I'll ever get enough of him. I wouldn't worry about Milo hurting him.

By the way Geri, that head shot of your other dog reminds me so much of my Jake - just amazing. When you get a chance post a bigger picture of him - I'd love to see him in full.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a smart little boy you have.  Keep up with the stories, we love them!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

yes, more please!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He is just absolutely gorgeous! Be careful with the stairs - Sissy fell down them when she was learning - very scary.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What a doll baby! You may hear a few yelps from Bailey when she gets too rough with Milo and Milo lets herknow it. Lucky to have Milo to teach Bailey about not biting. Those little furballs are pretty tough! Let 'em rock and roll.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri - I just tried to PM you and your box is full!!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I want him  I love his color and that cute face...and the color around his eyes. I hope we get to see him grow in lots of pictures. Forget housework and just enjoy the puppy time :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, I missed everything! Congrats on finally getting Bailey. He's absolutely cutilicious ound: Can't wait to see and read more about him, Milo and their other furry friends!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri, I love your Milo and Bailey stories and photos. Bailey is just so cute. I'm so glad that it's all working out so well so far.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wished I had a third, very long arm last night when Bailey decided to hump my arm. He wrapped his arms around my arm and started his act. Took me a minute or two to catch on to what he was doing. ound: However, it took Milo only a minute to figure it out and he latched on to Bailey and started humping him. So, we all became the humpty dumpty train. I'm sure it would have been hysterical on film (or digital, you know what I mean).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, and I forgot to say, this morning Bailey was just outside the kitchen for a few minutes. I was busy and didn't pay attention to him. A few minutes later I caught a glimpse of something white and red attached to his cheek. On closer inspection, he'd managed to pull off a sizable chunk of the sticker attached his crate from the airline and it was pasted to his face. Pulling it off reminded me of a waxing when it's time to pull the hair off. His hair was stuck to it everywhere. ound:

And the fun begins.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

pjewel said:


> So, we all became the humpty dumpty train. I'm sure it would have been hysterical on film (or digital, you know what I mean).


Oh Geri, that would have been VERY funny to see. :biggrin1: Then the sticker on the face this morning? Oh boy, you have a very fun filled puppyhood ahead of you.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geri...

We will never tire of hearing about Bailey!!! Just keep the pictures coming!!!

How is Cagney adjusting??? You need to add him to your signature photo..:becky:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I agree - I want to see Cagney - he's adorable.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

How about a pictuer of all three together?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Today's video*

How's this for now. I took some video today in the hopes at first that you could see Milo's green hair but it shows up much better indoors. ound: Cagney is very much in the act this time. I do promise to include a photo of Cagney and Lacey if I can to the signature. I have to check my other computer.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awwwww, Geri..Cagney is so sweet with Bailey!!

Now that I see Cagney on video he reminds alot of a Lab mix we once had when we first got married..very striking resemblance!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri,

Cute video. I got a big kick out of Milo going into the flower bed. Sissy does the same thing.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Awww Geri, I love Cagney. What a total love. Milo was just acting like a rascal and I have a question, does Baily ever stop wagging his tail? Just way too cute.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a darling video!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri - that is so fabulous, and boy Milo is more beautiful on video than in pics!!! I hope we get to see him this weekend!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a cute video.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*ooh no grass on my butt please*

Puppies! I love puppies! I'll bet you are in heaven.
Linda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, what an adorable fur family you have. They are all adorable. I am so happy everything turned out and Bailey is yours


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the videos Geri! I'd great to see all the dogs together and watch each one and their unique behaviors.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great video geri. keep them coming!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri...all your babies are so cute and sweet looking. That Bailey is suppose to be mine...I think :biggrin1:
I'm looking forward to more pictures and movies.


----------

